# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  اسمك حقيقي او مستعار ؟؟؟المشاركة للجميع

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
أيها الأحبة:-
الغالبية لهم اسماء في منتدانا الحبيب اما حقيقية او مستعارة  ،وهي في الحقيقة جميلة 
وموحية إلى معنى معين 
السؤال هو:  ما سبب هذه التسمية؟
يحق للجميع المشاركة مع دعائنا لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## يحيى صالح

أبدأ بحول الله وقوته :
اسمي حقيقي ، وإن كان الانتساب إلى جدي ( صالح ) ، فالاسم هو : يحيى مصطفى صالح .
و أعتقد أن مثل هذا الموضوع قد سبق طرحه ببعض المنتديات الشقيقة ، كان كل عضو ممن لم يثبتوا اسماءهم الحقيقية ، قد أدلى بسبب لاختياره التسمية :
منهم مَن يقول بحبه للشخص صاحب الاسم ( صحابي ...تابعي ...إمام ...الخ)
منهم مَن يقوم إنه اختار الاسم المذكور ليلفت الانتباه إلى الاسم فقط ، إذ ربما لا يعلمه كثير من الناس.
منهم مَن يقول إن اختياره لهذا الاسم كان بغرض عدم التزكية للنفس من عدم حمل اسم مشهور !
واقتراحات كثيرة و بعضها غريب و بعضها مفيد .
بانتظار المشاركات لنرى التفاوت في البيان .
بالتوفيق بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أنا اسمي مستعار وهو إمام الأندلس
وأقصد به أبا محمد علي ابن حزم الأندلسي ريحانة الأندلس وإمامها
[FONT=Simplified Arabic][COLOR=#006600]ابن حزم
مُنَاي مِنَ الدُّنْيَا عُلُومٌ أَبُثُّهَــــا
وَأَنْشُرُهَا في كُلِّ بَادٍ وَحَاضِـرِ
دُعَاءٌ إلى الْقُرْآنِ وَالسُّنَنِ الَّتِـي
تَنَاسَى ذِكْرُهَا فِي المَحَاضِــــرِ
قد تحققت أمنيتك أيها الفقيه، فأفكارك وكتبك لها مكانة عظيمة في نفوس الكثيرين من أبناء الإسلام، يدرسونها بعناية، ويستفيدون منها، ويتخذون منها مصباحًا كلما ضل بهم الطريق.
في (مدينة) قرطبة الساحرة، إحدى مدن الأندلس وفي قصر أحد الوزراء، في أواخر شهر رمضان في عام 384هـ، كان ميلاد طفل مبارك أصبح له بعد ذلك شأن
كبير، فرح به والده فرحًا شديدًا، وشكر الله سبحانه وتعالى على نعمته
وعطائه.
نشأ الغلام في قصر أبيه نشأة كريمة، فقد كان أبوه وزيرًا في الدولة العامرية وتعلم القرآن الكريم، والحديث النبوي، والشعر العربي، وفنون الخط والكتابة، وتمر الأيام ويكبر الغلام، فيجعله أبوه في صحبة رجل صالح يشرف عليه، ويشغل وقت
فراغه، ويصحبه إلى مجالس العلماء.. إنه: (علي بن أحمد بن سعيد الأندلسي) الشهير بابن حزم الأندلسي.
كانت أسرته لها مكانة مرموقة وعراقة في النسب، فـ(بنو حزم) كانوا من أهل العلم والأدب، ومن ذوي المجد والحسب، تولى أكثر من واحد منهم الوزارة، ونالوا بقرطبة جاهًا عريضًا.
وكان (أحمد بن سعيد) والد (ابن حزم) من عقلاء الرجال، الذين نالوا حظًّا وافرًا من الثقافة والعلم، ولذلك كان يعجب ممن يلحن في الكلام، ويقـول: (إني لأعجب ممن يلحن في مخـاطبة أو يجيء بلفظة قلقة في مكاتبة، لأنه ينبغي له إذا شك في شيء أن يتركه، ويطلب غيره، فالكلام أوسع من هذا).
وكانت هذه الثقافة الواسعة، والشخصية المتزنة العاقلة هي التي أهلت والد ابن حزم لتولي منصب الوزارة للحاجب المنصور ابن أبي عامر في أواخر خلافة بني أمية في الأندلس، وفي القصر عاش ابن حزم عيشة هادئة رغدة، ونشأ نشأة مترفة، تحوط بها النعمة، وتلازمها الراحة والترف، فلا ضيق في رزق ولا حاجة إلى مال، وحوله الجواري الحسان ورغم هذه المغريات عاش ابن حزم عفيفًا لم يقرب معصية.. يقول في ذلك: (يعلم الله وكفي به عليمًا، أني بريء الساحة، سليم الإدام (أي: آكل حلالاً) صحيح البشرة، نقي الحجزة، وأني أقسم بالله أجل الأقسام، أني ما حللت مئزري على فرج حرام قط، ولا يحاسبني ربي بكبيرة الزنى منذ عقلت
إلى يومي هذا).
وتغيرت الأحوال؛ فقد مات الخليفة، وجاء خليفة آخر، فانتقل ابن حزم مع والده إلى غرب قرطبة بعيدًا عن الفتنة، ومن يومها والمحن تلاحق ابن حزم، فالحياة لا تستقرُّ على حال، فقد كشرت له عن أنيابها، وأذاقته من مرارة كأسها، بعدما كانت له نعم الصديق، واضطر(ابن حزم)إلى الخروج من قرطبة إلى (الـمَرِيَّة) سنة 404هـ وبعدها عاش في ترحال مستمر بسبب السياسة واضطهاد الحكام له، وكان ابن حزم واسع الاطلاع، يقرأ الكثير من الكتب في كافة المجالات، ساعده على ذلك ازدهار مكتبات قرطبة بالكتب المتنوعة، واهتمام أهل الأندلس بالعلوم والآداب، واشتهر ابن حزم بعلمه الغزير، وثقافته الواسعة، فكان بحق موسوعة علمية أحاطت بالكثير من المعارف التي كانت في عصره في تمكن وإحاطة.
قال عنه أحد العلماء (أبو عبد الله الحميدي): كان ابن حزم حافظًا للحديث
وفقهه، مستنبطًا للأحكام من الكتاب والسنة، متفنِّنًا في علوم جمَّة عاملاً بعلمه، ما رأينا مثله فيما اجتمع له من الذكاء، وسرعة الحفظ، وكرم النفس والتدين..
وبعد أن بلغ ابن حزم رتبة الاجتهاد في الأحكام الشرعية، طالب بضرورة الأخذ بظاهر النصوص في القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي الشريف، وكان ابن حزم متنوع الكتابات، كتب في علوم القرآن والحديث، والفقه والأديان، والرد على اليهود والنصارى، والمنطق.. وغيرها من العلوم، قال عنه أحد المؤرخين: كان ابن حزم أجمع أهل الأندلس قاطبة لعلوم الإسلام، وأوسعهم معرفة مع توسعه في علم اللسان
(أي علوم اللغة) وزيادة حظه من البلاغة والشعر والمعرفة بالسير والأخبار.. وقد بلغ ما كتبه ابن حزم أربعمائة مجلد، تشتمل على ثمانين ألف ورقة تقريبًا، كما قال ابنه الفضل.. يقول عنه الإمام (أبو حامد الغزالي): وجدت في أسماء الله تعالى كتابًا ألفه (ابن حزم الأندلسي) يدل على عظيم حفظه وسيلان ذهنه.
شغل ابن حزم منصب الوزارة ثلاث مرات، وكان وفيًّا للبيت الأموي الحاكم في الأندلس، ومواليًا لهم، يعمل على إعادة الخلافة للدولة الأموية، ويرى أحقيتها في الخلافة، وبسبب ذلك كان يعرِّض نفسه للأسر أو السجن أو النفي، وقد دبر له خصومه المكائد، وأوقعوا بينه وبين السلطان حسدًا وحقدًا عليه، حتى أحرقت كتبه في عهد (المعتضد بن عباد) فقال ابن حزم في ذلك:
فإن تحرقوا القِرْطاس لا تَحْرِقُوا الذي
تضمَّنه القرطاسُ بَلْ هُوَ فِي صَدْرِي
يَسِيُر مَعِـــي حَيْثُ اسْتَقَلتْ رَكَائبــي
وَيَنْزِلُ إِنْ أنزل وُيدْفن في قبــــري
وقد منح الله ابن حزم ذاكرة قوية وبديهة حاضرة، فكان متواضعًا لله، شاكرًا
له، يقول في ذلك: (وإن أعجبت بعلمك فاعلم أنه لا خصلة لك فيه، وأنه موهبة من الله مجردة، وَهَبَكَ إياها ربُّك تعالى، فلا تقابلها بما يسخطه، فلعله ينسيك ذلك بعلة يمتحنك بها، تولد عليك نسيان ما علمتَ وحفظتَ).
وكان عزيز النفس، واثق الكلمة أمام خصومه وأعدائه، لا ينافق الحكام، ويرفض قبول هداياهم حتى لو سبب له ذلك الكثير من المتاعب، وكانت صفة الوفاء ملازمة له، فكان وفيًّا لدينه وإخوانه وشيوخه، ولكل من اتصل به.
وتفرغ ابن حزم للتأليف؛ فأخرج كتبًا كثيرة، مثل: (المحلَّى) في الفقه
و(الفصل بين أهل الآراء والنحل) و(الإحكام في أصول الأحكام) و(جمهرة أنْسَاب العرب) و(جوامع السير) و(الرد على من قال بالتقليد) و(شرح أحاديث الموطأ) كما يعد كتاب (طوق الحمامة) من أشهر كتبه، وفيه الكثير من الشعر الذي قاله في مختلف المناسبات.
وعاش هذا الفقيه في محراب العلم، يتصدى للظلم والجهل، ويجاهد مع ذلك هوى نفسه، وبعد حياة حافلة بالكفاح والعلم والصبر على الإيذاء، لقي ابن حزم ربه في الثامن والعشرين من شعبان سنة 456 هـ عن عمر يقارب إحدى وسبعين
سنة، ويقف (أبو يوسف يعقوب المنصور) ثالث خلفاء دولة الموحدين أمام قبره خاشعًا ولم يتمالك نفسه، فيقول: كل الناس عيال على ابن حزم.

منقول

----------


## لامية العرب

لامية العرب اسم مستعار نسبة إلى 
القصيدة المسماة بلامية العرب
وحسب هذه القصيده فخرا ً ان الرواة نسبوا الى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قولا ً جاء فيه :
((علّموا أولادكم لامية العرب ، فإنها تُعلمهم مكارم الأخلاق )) .
فإذا صحّت هذه الروايه تكون هذه القصيده وصاحبها قد بلغا درجة رفيعة ومكانة ساميه 


http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12005

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخوة الفضلاء  يحيى صالح وإمام الأندلس و لامية العرب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبعد 
شكرا لكم .و بارك الله فيكم ... وبانتظار يقية الاخوة الكرام
وبالنسبة لي فهذه كنيتي الحقيقية فابو محمد لان اكبرالابناء هو محمد وفقه الله والغامدي نسبة الى قبيلة غامد المعروفة
والسكنى مدينة جدة بلد الرخاء والشدة هكذا قالوا (ابتسامة) ,ونرغب من الاخوة عدم الاطالة

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

ابني اسمه اسلم فاصبحت كنتي واسمي محمود

----------


## أبوفردوس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  رزقت والحمدلله ببنتين ألتمس من الا خوة أن يدعوا لهما بالصلاح الأولى فاطمة عمرها أربع سنوات والثانية فردوس عمرها سنة ونصف وبها لقبت وأسأل الله لكم رضوانه وأعلى الجنان أخوكم عبد الله من المغرب

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخوة الفضلاء ابو اسلم و أبوفردوس
 شكرا لكما... بارك الله فيكما ...

----------


## الشويحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اسمى حقيقى وهو لقبى الذى أحمله أخوكم محمود الشويحى مصرى يعمل بجامعة الأزهر مدرسا مساعدا لأصول اللغة العربية فى كلية اللغة العربية . شكر الله لكم والسلام عليكم .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

ماشاء الله ، ثلة مباركة ..
أنا بكنيتي الحقيقية ، أبو الوليد ، ولمّا تأتِ أمُه بعد .. : )

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يا ابا الوليد رزقك الله زوجة صالحة وابناء صالحين 
ولا ادري هل اقول لك ما قاله بعض اصحابنا الحنابلة في بعض مصنفاتهم حيث قالوافي مواصفات الزوجة: 
 ان تكون ودودا ولودا بلاأم(ابتسامة)

----------


## يحيى صالح

الفاضل / أبا الوليد




> ولمّا تأتِ أمُه بعد


هل تقصد أنها لم تولد بعد ؟ ( ابتسامة )

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

الاسم / ضيف الله بن محمد بن ضيف الله العامري الشمراني
من سكان مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
العمر / 22عاما
التخصص/ العلوم الشرعية
التخصص الدقيق/ علم القراءات
محب لموقع الألوكة وللمشرفين عليه وجميع المنتسبين إليه
أسأل الله تعالى لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد

----------


## محمد الحجي

تحية للمشاركين واسمي الحقيقي محمد الحجي من الكويت إمام جامع وخطيب سابق قليل المشاركة غارق في فوائد الأخوة طلاب العلم وفقهم الله لكل خير

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

,الاخوة الفضلاء ضيف الله الشمراني و محمد الحجي
شكرا لكما و بارك الله فيكما ...

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

السلام عليكم....
اسمي حقيقي جداااااا(ابتسام  )

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

> الفاضل / أبا الوليد
> هل تقصد أنها لم تولد بعد ؟ ( ابتسامة )


عجل الله بها وُلدتْ أم لم تولد : ) ..

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخوة الفضلاء شكرا لكم و بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## مستور الحال

مستور الحال !
ليس اسماً حقيقياً ولا مستعاراً
بل هو لقب لي، وهو من الفأل الحسن.
ومن عرف حقيقة النفس وسقطاتها، لم يجد نعمة أفضل من الستر.
وأرجو عاقبته عند الله عندما يقول  : هذه ذنوبك سترتها عليك في الدينا وأسترها عليك اليوم. فيما معنى الحديث.

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

> مستور الحال !
> ليس اسماً حقيقياً ولا مستعاراً
> بل هو لقب لي، وهو من الفأل الحسن.
> ومن عرف حقيقة النفس وسقطاتها، لم يجد نعمة أفضل من الستر.
> وأرجو عاقبته عند الله عندما يقول  : هذه ذنوبك سترتها عليك في الدينا وأسترها عليك اليوم. فيما معنى الحديث.


ما أحسن هذا!(أسلوب تعجب لا نفي)
أسأل الله أن يستر علي وعليكم في الدنيا ، وأن يرحمنا ويغفر لنا في الآخرة.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
بارك الله فيكم أخى الفاضل أبا محمد الغامدى على طرحك للموضوع .
أخوكم أبو محمد المصرى
وأبو محمد كنيتي الحقيقية ولى بفضل الله ولدان أكبرهما محمد .
واكتنيت بأبي محمد منذ ما يزيد عن عشرين عاماً لحبي لإمام الدليل أبي محمد بن حزم وهذه لها قصة غريبة حيث
نشأت بمصر نشأة دينية عادية فى عائلة مشهورة جداً بالتصوف وزيارة الأضرحة والبدع والخرافات وكنت أعيش حياة اللهو والعبث وكان جدى لأمى رجل من أهل الفضل وكان شديداً في الحق مصادماً لأهل الباطل .. وكان لديه كتب للدعوة الوهابية المباركة كنت أقرأها وعرفت التوحيد الحق ... وكنت أفتخر بنسبتى إلى الوهابية وأجاهر بها أقربائي المبتدعة .
ثم التزمت في الجامعة على يد بعض الأخوة السلفيين إلا أننى كنت من غلاة أتباع الرأي رغم تركى للهو وإلتزامى إلى أن هدانى الله إلى كتب العلامة الألبانى ومنها عرفت النص وحب الدليل وكان لأسلوب العلامة الألبانى المتحرى للحق مهما اختلف مع الناس والتزام النص والبعد عن الرأى عظيم الأثر عندى وأنار الله قلبي بنور النصوص من القرآن والحديث وعرفت كتب أبي محمد بن حزم ذلك الرجل الذى أوتى تجرداً وحباً للحق يندر وجوده عند الكثيرين فهو من آيات الله تعالى في خلقه, وكان كما قال الذهبي بحق وبإيجاز غير مخل: إليه المنتهى في الذكاء والحفظ. وقال عنه الحميدي: ما رأينا مثله.
وكثيرا ما يتبجح بعضهم بعلماء مفضلين لهم على ابن حزم وهم والله عالة على كتبه عرفت ذلك حق المعرفة فمن كتبه ارتووا فهو شيخ من شيوخهم وهم بخلاف نوابت هذا الزمان كانوا يعرفون له حقه وإن خالفوه في مسائل لكن من لا يحسن يكتب جملة بالعربية يطلع علينا بالتنقيص من الإمام ابن حزم ناصر السنة الداعية إلى التوحيد الحق شيخ المجتهدين وقامع المبتدعين وسيبقى بكتبه ومحبيه شوكة في حلق كل ناعق وكل كاو غاو.
وكتب ابن حزم هي السهل الممتنع لايكتبها إلا أبو محمد بل ابن حزم واضح في إصابته للحق وواضح في أخطائه فلا يخفى على اللبيب التمييز بين ما أصاب فيه وما أخطأ فيه وليس الأمر هكذا مع غيره ممن يتلبس صوابهم بخطئهم فيغتر به غير الناقد.
فكانت سعادتي بابن حزم ومعرفتي بما كتب من أكبر نعم الله تعالى علي بعد الإسلام والإيمان والتوحيد الحق والقرآن والسنن.
والحمد لله أولا وآخرا فمن أراد الله به خيرا حبب له ابن حزم وكتبه ولا يكره ابن حزم إلا من سفه نفسه أو من أشرب قلبه حب التقليد والجمود والجهل أو سفيهاً من أهل الرأي أعداء السنن .
 وقصتي مع الإمام قد شارفت العشرين عاما ولا تزال تتوطد وتكبر أدامها الله علينا نعمة .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخوة الفضلاء مستور الحال و أبو محمد العمري
 شكرا لكم و بارك الله فيكم
 ...أسأل الله أن يستر علي وعليكم في الدنيا ، وأن يرحمنا ويغفر لنا في الآخرة

----------


## عيد فهمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسمي حقيقي سُميتُ به لأني ولدتُ صبيحة عيد الأضحى المبارك كما ذكرت لي أمي
وهو كما أوقع به غالبًا:
عيد بن فهمي بن محمد بن علي الحسيني نسبة للحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما
وكان شيخي وحبيبي وزميلي في العمل وجاري في السكن محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف رحمه الله يناديني: (عُود)
أما الكنية:
فقد كان مشايخي الفضلاء قديما - خاصة الشيخ أبا خالد السلمي حفظه الله - يكنونني (أبا عبيدة) لكنها لم تثبت، وما عاد يناديني بها أحد منذ أكثر من عشر سنين
وليس لي ولدٌ لأتكنى به؛ لأني لم أتزوج بعد.
أعيش وحدي في القاهرة، وأعمل بوظيفة باحث شرعي أول ومشرف مركز السنة النبوية بإحدى شركات القطاع الخاص
والله الموفق

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخ الكريم عيد فهمي 
عليكم  السلام  ورحمة الله وبركاته
 رزقك الله زوجة صالحة وابناء صالحين 
 ونحن نحبكم با ال بيته عليه الصلاة والسلام مرتين لاسلامكم ولقرابتكم منه عليه الصلاة والسلام 

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

الشيخ الكريم عيد فهمي 
عليكم  السلام  ورحمة الله وبركاته



> وليس لي ولدٌ لأتكنى به؛ لأني لم أتزوج بعد.


رزقك الله زوجة صالحة وابناء صالحين ..
ولا دليل على شرط وجود الولد للتكنى ... يا أبا محمد أو أبا عبد الرحمن (ابتسامة)

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخ الفاضل أبو محمد العمري 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فولك لا دليل على شرط وجود الولد للتكنى 
اقول من الادلة على ماقلت  حديث يا اباعمير مافعل النغبر

----------


## أسماء

[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسمي مستعار و هو قريب من اسمي الحقيقي 
و أفضل اسم  أسماء ..( أسماء بنت أبو بكر الصدق )[/COLOR]

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> الاخ الفاضل أبو محمد العمري 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> فولك لا دليل على شرط وجود الولد للتكنى 
> اقول من الادلة على ماقلت  حديث يا اباعمير مافعل النغبر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم أخى ...كنت أود ذكر الحديث ولكن ساعة كتابتي لم أتذكر أين روى ولا  درجته
وفوجئت بعد البحث الآن أنه في الصحيحين .... ما أعظم علماء الحديث وما أكبر جهلنا وقلة حفظنا ...(ابتسامة)

----------


## عيد فهمي

> الاخ الكريم عيد فهمي 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رزقك الله زوجة صالحة وابناء صالحين


آمين



> ونحن نحبكم با ال بيته عليه الصلاة والسلام مرتين لاسلامكم ولقرابتكم منه عليه الصلاة والسلام


أحبكم الله

----------


## عيد فهمي

> الشيخ الكريم عيد فهمي 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> رزقك الله زوجة صالحة وابناء صالحين ..


آمين



> ولا دليل على شرط وجود الولد للتكنى ...


يا أبا محمد، قد ذكرتُ أنّ لي كنية بغير ولد (أبو عبيدة) لكنها لم تثبت معي، فأما الكنية بالولد، فإنها ثابتة إن شاء الله تعالى، وهي أيضا محببة إلى النفس
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: يا رسول الله كل صواحبي لها كنية غيري قال: «فاكتني بابنك عبد الله بن الزبير» فكانت تدعى بأم عبد الله حتى ماتت ولم تلد قط
أرأيت تطييب النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لقلبها حيث جعل ابن أختها ابنًا لها لعلمه بفطرة الخلق على حب التكني بالولد!



> يا أبا محمد أو أبا عبد الرحمن (ابتسامة)


محمد وعبد الرحمن!
ما شاء الله
اللهم ارزقني الذرية الصالحة، وقبلها الزوجة الصالحة
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب

----------


## ابن الرومية

> الاخ الكريم عيد فهمي 
> عليكم  السلام  ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رزقك الله زوجة صالحة وابناء صالحين 
> ونحن نحبكم با ال بيته عليه الصلاة والسلام مرتين لاسلامكم ولقرابتكم منه عليه الصلاة والسلام 
> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...


آمين آمين و أنا أحبكم ثلاث مرات لاسلامكم و لقرابتكم و لعلمكم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ...............
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب


وجزاكم أخى الحبيب وأقول كما قال الأخ ابن الرومية :



> آمين آمين و أنا أحبكم ثلاث مرات لاسلامكم و لقرابتكم و لعلمكم


ونحب في الله كذلك الشيخ الحبيب صاحب الموضوع .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وجزاكم أخى الحبيب وأقول كما قال الأخ ابن الرومية:





> آمين آمين و أنا أحبكم ثلاث مرات لاسلامكم و لقرابتكم و لعلمكم


أحبكما الله الذي أحببتماني فيه

----------


## محمود الناصري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسمي محمود   من العراق من مدينة تكريت 
ولقبي الناصري نسبة لآل ناصر في العراق يرجع نسبهم الى الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما 
سلفي العقيدة تأثرت بكتب بن تيمية بعدما كنت صوفي والعياذ بالله 
وكان بن تيمية سبب سلفيتي وطلبي للعلم والحمد لله الذي هدانا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا ان هدانا 
واشكر صاحب الموضوع   ابو محمد  لهذا الموضوع الجميل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخت الكريمة  أسماء   والاخوة الكرام أبو محمد العمري وعيد فهمي وابن الرومية 
شكرا لكم جميعا و بارك الله فيكم .
الاخ الكريم محمود الناصري .
 وانا اقول الحمد لله الذي هداكم للسنة وابعدكم عن البدعة 
ونحن نحبكم با ال بيته عليه الصلاة والسلام مرتين لاسلامكم ولقرابتكم منه عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## القرعاني

القرعاني اسم لقبيلتي
وهي قبيلة كبيرة موجودة في تشاد والسودان والسعودية والصومال والأردن وسوريا  وربما في غير ذلك من البقاع والرقاع
وأنا من تشاد
ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يحفظك الله ويرعاك

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنيتي أم فراس ،وولدي فراس طبعا .
عرفت أن كنية الأسد أبو فراس 
فهل فراس تعني الشبل ؟؟؟؟
مازلت أنتظر معنى الاسم .فأرجو الإفادة.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك .
.قال صاحب الصحاح .في اللغة 
وقال النصر بن شميل: يقال أكل الذئب الشاة، ولا يقال افترسها. وأبو فراس: كنية الأسد. والفرسان: الفوارس. والفراسة بالكسر: الاسم من قولك تفرست فيه خيرا. وهو يتفرس، أي يتثبت وينظر. تقول منه: رجل فارس النظر. وفي الحديث: " اتقوا فراسة المؤمن " . والفراسة بالفتح: مصدر قولك رجل فارس على الخيل بين الفراسة والفروسة والفروسية. وقد فرس بالضم: يفرس فروسة وفراسة، أي حذق أمر الخيل. والفرس بالكسر: ضرب

----------


## ابا اسحاق

ابا اسحاق كنيتي رغم ان الله لم يرزقني بولد و مر على زواجي 3 سنوات و الحمد لله على كل حال و لكن احب اسم اسحاق رزقني الله و اياكم الدرية الصالحة و لا تنسوني بالدعاء بركة الله فيكم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

رزقني الله و اياكم الدرية الصالحة آمين
اكثر من الاستغفار والتسبيح بالعشي والابكار
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

[JUSTIFY] أبو عثمان=كنيتي.

السلفي= نسبة للسلف الصالح، وابتعداً عن الأحزاب الإسلامية المعاصرة.[/JUSTIFY]

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك .
ووفقنا واياك لاتباع السلف الصالح،

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

في أثناء مشاركتي بمسابقة القرآن الكريم بمكة المكرمة التقيت شابا أفغانيا اسمه جهاد غلام رسول أحمد ونشأت بيننا علاقة مودة ومحبة في الله تعالى، حتى تواعدنا أن يسمي كل منا ابنه البكر باسم أخيه فأنا أسمي ابني جهاد وهو يسمي ابنه كمال.
كان ذلك منذ 13 سنة تحديدا.
وبقيت بيني وبينه رسائل عدة آخرها رسالة أرسلها لي أخوه ممتاز غلام رسول يعلمني أن أخاه قتل غازيا في سبيل الله نحسبه شهيدا إن شاء الله تعالى.. ولم يتزوج قط فما وفى لي بوعده في الدنيا ولعله يكون وفى به إذ أنكحه الله من الحور.(ابتسامة+د  عة).
وأنا وفيت بوعدي في الدنيا وأسأل الله أن يحسن ختامنا
فأنا أكنى بولدي جهاد واسمي كمال
وأما الأثري فلا تخفى إن شاء الله.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...
وللفائدة 
قرات قدبما فتوى للجنة الدائمة فيما اظن  حول مثل هذه التسمية وانها لاتجوز اي اسم غلام رسول اذمعناها عندهم عبد الرسول

----------


## فدوه

أسمي مستعار وهو لأبنة أختي هي غاليه بغلاوة عيني وحلوه بحلاوة الفل والياسمين يحفظها ربي من كل شر
وهو أسم مغربي مين يعرف معناه يرد علي
وشكراً

----------


## أبو رزان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> بارك الله فيكم أخى الفاضل أبا محمد الغامدى على طرحك للموضوع .
> أخوكم أبو محمد المصرى
> وأبو محمد كنيتي الحقيقية ولى بفضل الله ولدان أكبرهما محمد .
> واكتنيت بأبي محمد منذ ما يزيد عن عشرين عاماً لحبي لإمام الدليل أبي محمد بن حزم وهذه لها قصة غريبة حيث
> نشأت بمصر نشأة دينية عادية فى عائلة مشهورة جداً بالتصوف وزيارة الأضرحة والبدع والخرافات وكنت أعيش حياة اللهو والعبث وكان جدى لأمى رجل من أهل الفضل وكان شديداً في الحق مصادماً لأهل الباطل .. وكان لديه كتب للدعوة الوهابية المباركة كنت أقرأها وعرفت التوحيد الحق ... وكنت أفتخر بنسبتى إلى الوهابية وأجاهر بها أقربائي المبتدعة .
> ثم التزمت في الجامعة على يد بعض الأخوة السلفيين إلا أننى كنت من غلاة أتباع الرأي رغم تركى للهو وإلتزامى إلى أن هدانى الله إلى كتب العلامة الألبانى ومنها عرفت النص وحب الدليل وكان لأسلوب العلامة الألبانى المتحرى للحق مهما اختلف مع الناس والتزام النص والبعد عن الرأى عظيم الأثر عندى وأنار الله قلبي بنور النصوص من القرآن والحديث وعرفت كتب أبي محمد بن حزم ذلك الرجل الذى أوتى تجرداً وحباً للحق يندر وجوده عند الكثيرين فهو من آيات الله تعالى في خلقه, وكان كما قال الذهبي بحق وبإيجاز غير مخل: إليه المنتهى في الذكاء والحفظ. وقال عنه الحميدي: ما رأينا مثله.
> وكثيرا ما يتبجح بعضهم بعلماء مفضلين لهم على ابن حزم وهم والله عالة على كتبه عرفت ذلك حق المعرفة فمن كتبه ارتووا فهو شيخ من شيوخهم وهم بخلاف نوابت هذا الزمان كانوا يعرفون له حقه وإن خالفوه في مسائل لكن من لا يحسن يكتب جملة بالعربية يطلع علينا بالتنقيص من الإمام ابن حزم ناصر السنة الداعية إلى التوحيد الحق شيخ المجتهدين وقامع المبتدعين وسيبقى بكتبه ومحبيه شوكة في حلق كل ناعق وكل كاو غاو.
> وكتب ابن حزم هي السهل الممتنع لايكتبها إلا أبو محمد بل ابن حزم واضح في إصابته للحق وواضح في أخطائه فلا يخفى على اللبيب التمييز بين ما أصاب فيه وما أخطأ فيه وليس الأمر هكذا مع غيره ممن يتلبس صوابهم بخطئهم فيغتر به غير الناقد.
> ...


أخي الفاضل هل كان الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله على معتقد السلف الصالح في التوحيد الحق؟

في حدود علمي القاصر أنه جهمي في الصفات.

----------


## أبوإسماعيل الهروي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته................  ..
أنا ابوإسماعيل الهروي ....
تسميت بهذا الذي دعي بشيخ الإسلام ويقول:عرضت على السيف خمس مرات لايقال لي ارجع عن مذهبك ولكن يقال اسكت عمن خالفك من مؤلفاته"منازل السائرين" الذي شرحه ابن القيم في مدارج السالكين 
واسمي الحقيقي: عبدالوهاب الصقعوب ولدت في يوم 26/9/1413هـ
والحمدلله رب العالمين

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخت  الفاضلة فدوه والاخوة الفضلاء ابو رزان و أبوإسماعيل الهروي 
شكرا لكم.جميعا و بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## عبدالله الإماراتي

اسمي عبدالله بن عبدالقادر بن محمد 

والإماراتي : نسبة إلى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة 
دار الشيخ زايد رحمه الله تعالى 

أسأل الله أن يعفو عني وأن يمن علي باتباع السنة والموت عليها

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> أخي الفاضل هل كان الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله على معتقد السلف الصالح في التوحيد الحق؟
> في حدود علمي القاصر أنه جهمي في الصفات.


أخى الكريم..
ابن حزم ليس معصوماً وله أخطاء كما لغيره أخطاء 
النووى في شرح مسلم له بلايا عقيدية ومثله ابن حجر في فتح الباري ورغم ذلك لا يتكلم عنهم أحد كما تكلموا في ابن حزم ..
المهم لو كانت هناك أخطاء في عقيدة ابن حزم فهى هينة بالقياس إلى غيره ولا تخرجه من أهل السنة والجماعة ولا تدخله إلى الجهمية .
أولى بمن يقول أن ابن حزم جهمى أن يقرأ كتاب الدرة وكتاب الفصل للإمام ليعرف كلامه ... 
الأصل الذي يعتمده الإمام ابن حزم في إثبات الديانة من الاعتقاد والفقه ليس هو أصل الجهمية، فكيف نصف أحد الناس بأنه جهمي وهو يبطل أصل تلك الفرقة والمعلوم أننا لا ننسب أحداً إلى فرقة ما إلا إذا كان عاملاً بأصولها...والإمام يبطل هذا الأصل ، فأصلهم الأول هو : إثبات ما أثبتوه من خلال العقل، والإمام يبطل هذا ويقول نثبت ما يثبت فيها بالنص، والعقل وسيطة للفهم فقط ولا يوجب ولا يمنع شيء أصلاً....ثم بالمقارنة مع أصول الجهمية الأخرى وهل وافقها ابن حزم؟ 
فقضية نسبة أحد إلى فرقة يجب أن يكون عاملاً بأصولها كلها، أو على أقل تقدير بأكثرها، والإمام مخالف لهم في أصولهم فكيف نطلق عليه هذا ؟
فالقرآن مخلوق عندهم ولم يتكلم الله به، وعند الإمام أنه غير مخلوق وأن الله تكلم به (المحلى مسألة58 : وَالْقُرْآنُ كَلاَمُ اللَّهِ وَعِلْمُهُ غَيْرُ مَخْلُوقٍ. )
ورؤية الله يوم القيامة للمؤمنين أبطلوها وأثبتها ابن حزم(63المحلى مسألة63 وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَرَاهُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِقُوَّةٍ غَيْرِ هَذِهِ الْقُوَّةِ. 
قَالَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : وُجُوهٌ يَوْمُئِذٍ نَاضِرَةٌ إلَى رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ) 
وأن الله في كل مكان، عندهم، وابن حزم نص على أن العرش نهاية المخلوقات فليس بعده مخلوق أي الله تعالى بعده
والصفات: أثبتوا ثلاث صفات، وكان منعهم من البقية لأن وصف الله بأنه سميع وبصير لا يصح، لأن هذه الأوصاف تطلق على المخلوق، فيقتضي ذلك المشابهة
وابن حزم أبطل لفظ صفة وقال لم يقل أحد من الصحابة ولا نص أن الله صفة، وإنما له صفة فعل كالنزول وغيره، والإتيان فهو يطلق ما أطلقه النص ولا يقول أن هذه صفة لأن الصفة عندنا هي شيء مخلوق وعرض محمول على جسم، والله تعالى لا يجوز أن نطلق عليه هذا لأنه ليس كمثله شيء، ولكن نقول كما قال: له يد، ووجه، وذات، ونفس، ولا نخوض فيها لأن النص لم يبينها ، ولا تكلم فيه الصحابة ...فهم وصفوا الله بأنه قادر وخالق وعالم وقالوا لأن البشر لا يتصف بذلك، ومنعوا من البقية، فسبب المنع عندهم ليس كسبب منع ابن حزم...بل قال ابن حزم إن لله علم ولم يقل العلم صفة وبينهما فارق كبير (انظر المحلى مسألة 60ٌ : وَعِلْمُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى حَقٌّ لَمْ يَزَلْ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عَلِيمًا بِكُلِّ مَا كَانَ أَوْ يَكُونُ مِمَّا دَقَّ أَوْ جَلَّ لاَ يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ. )
وكذلك الأمر في غيرها من الأصول، فعند الجهمية الإيمان هو معرفة القلب وإن أظهر التثليث والكفر، وعند ابن حزم عقد بالقلب ونطلق باللسان وعمل بالجوارح من ترك العقد والنطق كفر، ومن ترك الجوارح فلا يكفر إلا بجحدها للنصوص الواردة في ذلك
كل هذه الأصول التي اشتهر فيها الجهمية، اذا قارنتها مع ابن حزم وجدته بخلاف قولهم فكيف يصح أن ننسبه إلى هذه الفرقة
بل يقول ابن بدران الحنبلي وهو على مذهب ابن عبد الهادي وابن تيميه الفقهي والعقدي أن أول من شن الغارة على الجهمية أبو محمد بن حزم ورد عليهم بالنقل والعقل ثم تلاه ابن تيميه وابن القيم وأن من أراد ذلك فليرجع إلى كتب أساطين العلماء ، ويعني ...الثلاثة، فلو كان جهمياً فكيف يضعه من الذين شنوا الغارة عليهم وقدمه على أصحابه ....
فعدم التحرير لمذهب ابن حزم هو الذي أوجب هذا الوصف الخاطئ
بل إن ابن عبد الهادي الحنبلي وهو من اتهم ابن حزم بأنه جهمى  تكلم بكلام لم يقله ابن حزم وقال بخلافه أيضاً !
قال أننا لا نفهم من العلم والقدرة إلا الذات المجردة فقط، وهذا لم يقله ابن حزم أصلا، بل قال جواباً على سؤال خصمه: أننا إذا أردنا الذات بالسؤال، فإن العليم والقدير لا يدلان على أحد إلا الله تعالى، وإن أردنا ما فيها من معنى فيعني في العليم أن لله تعالى معلومات يعلمها من المخلوقين ونحو هذا الكلام فلم يقل ( العلم والقدرة ) بل قال العليم والقدير، وهذا كان جواب خصومه المبطلين أصحاب جهم من المعتزلة وأضرابهم ... فنقله ابن عبد الهادي وليته نقله بشكله الصحيح... وللأسف تبعه العلامة الالبانى قدس الله روحه .... والمعصوم هو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط..
فالمقارنة بين أصول الجهمية وابن حزم هي التي تفصل في هذا الأمر ، وتدفع الكذب ببرهان لا شك فيه من كلام الإمام .
إضافةً لكلامى  :
ابن حزم قال إن الشافعي وعبد العزيز الكناني وداود الظاهري قالوا: أن الله تعالى سميع لا كالسامعين، بصير لا كالمبصرين، ولا نقول بصفة، لأن الله لم يقله، وبهذا نقول
فهل الشافعي والكناني وداود كانوا جهمية بهذا النفي للفظ صفة ؟
أترك الجواب للقارئ اللبيب .......

----------


## أبوعبيدة الغريب

الأخت فدوة
الفدوة هي الفدية وغلب استعمالها في صدقة يخرجها هرم طال به المرض واشتد عليه يتقرب بها إلى الله ليعجل به فيقال فدى نفسه

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الرجاء عدم الحروج عن الموضوع وشكرا

----------


## بكر الصغير

السلام عليكم..أناأبوزيد  جمال الدين الجزائري السُّلَمي-تكنيت ب"بكر الصغير"إعجابا بالشيخ الحبيب بكر بن عبد الله أبي زيد-رحمه الله تعالى-فله علي من الله فضل واسع فبه عرفت السلفية علما وعملا منهجا وسلوكاوكتابة,اح  بته إذ رايت فيه العالم العامل المجاهد المظلوم,اوذيت في الدفاع عنه بالتدليل من كتبه وكلام أهل العلم فيه-أحتسب ذلك عند الله تعالى-.لي فيه ترجمة حافلة فيها فوائد على طريقته-رحمه الله-لم تكتمل بعد..

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

الاخوة  الكرام عبدالله بن عبدالقادر بن محمد والإماراتي  وأبوعبيدة الغريب 
شكرا لكما و. بارك الله فيكما ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم بكر الصغير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان شاء الله يكون لك من اسمك نصيب وان تصبح من كبار علماء الامة  
مثل العلامة بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد-رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## الحدي

الحدي لقب العائلة نسبة إلى جدي السادس . متخرج من كلية الشريعة بالجزائر, وأعمل حاليا بمكتبة: المركز الثقافي الإسلامي.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أخــوكم القارئ المليجي
الاسم الحقيقي: أحمد ... والكنية: أبو وَرش
وإنما سميت ابني الأول ورشًـا لأتكنى به، ليس مباهاة - يعلم الله - ولكن ليلزمني ويلزمه ألا يحيد أحدنا عن القرآن الكريم.
وورش جاوز ثلاثة أعوام وأربعة أشهر .... والحمد لله.
أما مليــج - وهي إحدى القرى الكبيرة بمحافظة المنوفية بمصر - فهي بلدي التي ولدت فيها، وفيها يقول الشاعر محمود غنيم:
سلام عليها في مليج مثابة **** حفظت بها السبع القصار المثانيا
وأما السن فتوقعوا كم يكون سن رجل تزوج وعنده طفلان [بمعايير هذا الزمان]   :Smile: 
ومن أمثالهم الطريفة:  ( هو أكذب من الشيخ الغريب )
وذلك أنه يتزوج في الغربة ، وهو ابن سبعين سنة ، فيزعم أنه ابن أربعين .
فمن يدري لعلي أندم لو أخبرت بسني الآن  :Smile:

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو عبد الله الشاوي

السلام عليكم  ، ماشاء الله أن يتعارف الاخوة في الله  تحت سقف هذا المنتدى المبارك فجزاك الله خيرا يا غامدي 
اسمي عبد الرحمن و كنيتي أبو عبد الله - ابني البكر عامين -
أما الشاوي فأتركها للمشرف ليأتينا بها من فصيح العرب - ان وجدت - [ ابتسامة ]

----------


## محمود رمضان السعيد

اسمي حقيقي ـ هنا ـ، وفي غيره أستخدم الكنية.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لكم .وبارك الله فيكم جميعا ...

----------


## شرياس

*إسمي مستعار , والشرياس هو اسم لطائر - ويسمى بالباشق والباز والعوسق.... ألخ - أما عن سبب التسمية , فالسبب هو أن الإسم لا يحمل أي إيحاء في هذا المنتدى , فهذا الإسم رمزي بحت .*

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه كنيتي أبو زياد وأطلقاها علي أحد إخواني فأعجبتني وأنا أصلا احبه لذلك تكنيتي بها أما النعماني فنسبة لشيخي أبي عمر حسن بن عبد الستير النعماني حفظه الله ورعاه  والشيخ من تلاميذ العلامة محمد جميل غازي رحمه الله المفسر اللغوي المصري المعروف 
وجلس عند الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله ثلاث سنوات ولكن لا يعد من تلاميذه إلا أنه متاثر به جدا وكان له طلب قديما على يد الشيخ أبي حاتم إسامة بن عبد اللطيف القوصي وله طلب على مشايخ كثريون وهو من المشايخ المشهورين عندنا في مصر ويعرف بتمكنه في الفقه حتى اطلق عليه بعض تلاميذه أبن عثيمين الزمان وله شروحات عديده وكثيرة جدا تجدها على المنتدى الخاص به 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الملتزم بإذن الله

السلام عليكم و رحمة اله وبركاته 
اما المعرف فلا يخفى عليكم أنه مستعار ..
اسمي محمد وانا من المغرب من فاس بالضبط..
و أكنى بأبي حمزة ، على أمل يوفقنا الله تعالى لأم حمزة .. 
و أنا احببت الالتزام و التوبة و الإنابة .. و انتهيت من زمن الضياع لذلك ادخل بالاسم التي ترون

دمتم في طاعة الله وحفظه...

----------


## محمد التهامي

محمدٌ اسمي الحقيقي،والتهام  ي نسبة لتهامة اليمن، منطقتي باليمن الحبيب، وتهامة سهل منبسط فسيح، ويعد سلة اليمن الزراعية،  ويحده البحر الأحمر غربا، و المملكة العربية السعودية شمالا، ثم بقية مناطق اليمن من بقية الجهات، ويمتاز بطيبة أهله الكبيرة، وبساطة عيشهم، وحسن معشرهم، ويكفيهم فخرا وشرفا، أن تاج فخر اليمن المتمثل في قول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- " أتاكم أهل اليمن ، هم أرق أفئدة وألين قلوبا ، الإيمان يمان والحكمة يمانية .." قيل في وفدهم المتمثل بوفد الأشاعرة - رضي الله عنهم، ويعرف هذا السهل في التقسيم الإداري لمحافظات الجمهورية حاليا بمحافظة الحديدة، وفي هذا الرابطhttp://www.ibrahimalazab.jeeran.com/2yp6.jpg صورة لأحد جوامع مدينة الأشاعرة ويظهر اندراسه، نتيجة إهمال الجهات المعنية، لهذا التراث العظيم.
وجزاك الله خيرا يا أبا محمد، ووفقني وإياك وسائر إخوتنا في هذا المجلس المبارك، وجميع المسلمين لكل ما يحبه ويرضاه. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## أبو خالد الطيبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أما أنا فالشق الأول من الاسم كنيتي أبا خالد    واقول مثل خوينا التويجري أسأل الله أن يرزقه الزوجة الصالحة ذات الخلق والدين 


> أنا بكنيتي الحقيقية ، أبو الوليد ، ولمّا تأتِ أمُه بعد .. : )


فاأنا كذلك أبا خالد لكن لم تأتي الأم بعد 

الشق الآخر فهو عبارة عن اسم لامع من أهل العلم وإن كنت لم اسمع سيرته إلا مره واحدة إلا أنها أعجبتني سيرته وأسأل الله أن يرزقني علمه وزود طبعاً هو من المتأخرين ومن علماء الهند 
جزاك الله خير ياأبا محمد الغامدي موضوع يروح عن النفس 

ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## تعارف

أختكم من القاهرة معيدة فى كلية الدراسات الاسلامية بجامعة الازهر وفى سبيلى لمناقشة الماجستير قريبا ان شاء الله

وتعارف اسم مستعار ولا احب ذكر اسمى الحقيقى وعائلتى معروفة بالنبوغ العلمى الدينى والدنيوى وجد والدى كان شيخا للازهر ايام كان الازهر ازهرا رحمه الله

ويشرفنى ان اكون فى ركبكم المبارك

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم .وبارك الله فيكم جميعا 
كشفتم لنا بعض الاسرار(ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
( النوراني ) : لقب قد لُزق بي !! أما ما أعرفُ به حقيقة : 
فأنا العبد الفقير الحقير !! أبو المظفر سعيد بن محمد السِّنَّاري القاهري .. ذلك الأثيم المتجنِّي !! سامحه الله ...

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وفقنا الله جميعا لاتباع السنه عند فساد الأمه و جعلنا و اياكم هداة مهتدين و حشرنا الله و اياكم مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيئين و الصديقين و الشهداء و الصالحين و حسن أولئك رفيقا اسمي كما هو الا أنني معروف على مستوى الفضاء الدعوي بالمصطفي ولد ايدومو المدير الناشر لمجلة الدعوة من بلاد شنقيط و السلام عليكم و لا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء عن ظهر غيب

----------


## من صاحب النقب

سبب الاسم هو البحث عن أصحاب نقب في ثغور الكفار و سد في ثغور المسلمين مثل صاحب النقب الأول

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم .وبارك الله فيكم جميعا 
كشفتم لنا بعض الاسرار(ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو الحسن السلفي

أخوكم أبو الحسن السلفي من محافظة الشرقية بمصر -حرسها الله-
أما عن اسمي فهذه كنيتي الحقيقية وإن كنت أكنى بها من قبل مجيئ الحسن -أسأل الله أن يحفظه ويبارك فيه-
أما السلفي فأرجو من الله -جل وعز- أن أكون كذلك مبتعدا عن الحزبيين وأهل الأهواء -هداهم الله-

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عاشقة الجنه

اختكم عاشقة الجنه عضوه جديده ارجو من الله ان افيد استفيد منكم

بالنسبه لاسمي فهو مستعار واظن انو مايحتاج اوضح معناااااااااااا  ه,,,,,,

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

السلام عليكم اسمي أحمد وكنيتي أبو الطيب لحبي للمتنبي و صديق حسن خان ، وأنا من مصر ، ويعود أصلي لليمن من ناحية الوالد أم الوالدة فيعود النسب للإمام الحسين ـ عليه السلام ـ .

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

أمـّا أنـا فكـما أنـا ( ابتسامة )

----------


## السرخسي المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مستعار طبعاً

(ابتسامة) 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الفضلاء أبو الطيب المتنبي معاذ احسان العتيبي السرخسي المصري
 شكرا لكم .وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوكم محمد بن زيد الجروان 
و كنيتي أبو زيد 
من سكان حائل

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابوالعباس الترهونى

ماشاء الله  خيرات متتالية
الكنية حقيقية لاشك فيها ولاريب ولم تأتِ ام العباس بعد فضلاء عن العباس نفسه هداهم الله جميعا وادخلهم فسيح جناته آمين
اما الترهونى فهو نسبة الي قبيلتى ترهونة اصلحها الله

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الطيب الشيق الجميل

وأما انا _ فلست باسم حقيقي _ ولست باسم مستعار _ إنما بكنية حقيقة 

وجزاكم الله خيرا على طرح المشاركة الممتعة

----------


## ابن طالب

> ماشاء الله ، ثلة مباركة ..
> أنا بكنيتي الحقيقية ، أبو الوليد ، ولمّا تأتِ أمُه بعد .. : )


مثلك أخي الكنية أبو عيسى والأم لم تأتي بعد جعل الله مجئيها قريبا وأصلحها الله ووفقها لكل خير إنه جواد كريم
أما الشطر الآخر فإن ''عصام'' وهو اسمي الحقيقي
''الجزائري'' نسبة للجزائر الحبيبية أي أنا من الجزائر



> مثلك أخي الكنية أبو عيسى والأم لم تأتي بعد جعل الله مجئيها قريبا وأصلحها الله ووفقها لكل خير إن جواد كريم
> أما الشطر الآخر فإن ''عصام'' وهو اسمي الحقيقي
> ''الجزائر'' نسبة للجزائر الحبيبية أي أنا من الجزائر
> السلام عليكم  ، ماشاء الله أن يتعارف الاخوة في الله  تحت سقف هذا المنتدى المبارك فجزاك الله خيرا يا غامدي 
> اسمي عبد الرحمن و كنيتي أبو عبد الله - ابني البكر عامين -
> أما الشاوي فأتركها للمشرف ليأتينا بها من فصيح العرب - ان وجدت - [ ابتسامة ]


أظنك من الجزائر ومن بلاد الشاوية الأوراس إما أن تكون من باتنة أو تبسة أو خنشلة 
أرجوا أن أكون مصيبا وإن كنت كذلك فإنا أقرب لبعضنا كثيرا --المسيلة--  :Smile:

----------


## سيدة ريفية

على ذكر الأسماء المستعارة ...
وأنا جديدة على الملتقى . فرحت لما قرأت العبارة التالية : عبد الرحمن سديس عضو مؤسس وأخبرت صديقاتي عن الموقع قائلة 
السديس .. عضو مؤسس (ابتسامة)

----------


## محمد الراوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى اله وصحبه ومن والاه وبعد
شكرا موصولا للاخ صاحب الموضوع
أسمي :محمد الراوي حقيقي وليس مستعار...والراوي نسبة الى مدينة راوة احدى مدن غرب العراق وليس له علاقة بالرواية فلينتبه!!

----------


## أم آمال

أنا أم آمال وهي كنيتي الحقيقية فابنتي اسمها آمال لأن لدي كثير من الآمال وطموحات التي أسعى لتحقيقها في خدمة الدين والدعوة إلى الله وطلب العلم .. فتشكر على الموضوع الطيب

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم .وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

أنا إسمي ( فيصل ) و ( المبارك ) اسم أبي ، و ( أبو حزم ) كنيتي ( الجميلة ) التي ( أحبها ) .
و الحمد لله .

----------


## خَــــالِد

بارك الله فيك أبامحمد لكشف أسرار الكثير ...
 الاسم الحقيقي كما هو أعلاه (ابتسامة)

----------


## إبن رجب الحنبلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسمي مستعار

----------


## أبو الحارث السلفي

السلام عليكم
كنيتي أبو الحارث أعرف بها في الأردن والسعودية حيث كان ولد ابني الأكبر الحارث ثم مات.
والسلفي اتباعا للسف الصالح لا تزكية للنفس كما يظن البعض.
الآن أعرف في ماليزيا ب" أبو مروان" لاني سميت ابني الكبير مروان وهي كنية أبي رحمه الله.

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أما بالنسبة لي فالاسم مستعار دون شك فمن منا لا يرجو رحمة  الله وعفوه في هذا الزمان والله المستعان أنهيت دراستي الجامعية الأولى في تخصص اللغة العربية وأتممت الدبلوم العالي ( العام في التربية ) وانا في طريقي للماجستير في تخصص أساليب التدريس في اللغة العربية  بإذن الله وأسأل الله أن يعينني قبل ذلك على تحقيق ما ترنو عيني إليه من  تعلم العلوم الشرعية قبلا  فلا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم الذي نحتاج   .*

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وفقكم الله جميعا .

----------


## إبراهيم أمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=29992

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم .وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## خادمة الإسلام

السلام عليكم أخي الفاضل فعلن إسمي المستعار خادمة الاسلام فهو إسم مستعار وهو غني عن التعريف وهذا مبتغاي أن أقدم القليل من القليل لكتاب الله اماعن اسمي إخوتي الأفاضل بارك الله فيكم.. أختكم اميرة
احترامي وتقديري

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

السلام عليـكم ورحمة الله ..

إسمي مستعـارٌ طبعًا والحقيقـة ان سبب اختيـار "ربـوع الاسـلام" لسببيـن :

أولا : لفظ "ربوع " رائـع وجميـل ولا يقتضى تحديـد مكان محدد .. وخصوصًا إذا أُضيف إلى الاسـلام ..

ثانـيًا : أني أتمنى العيـش في ربـوع الاسـلام فعـلاً .. فمـا أشد مـا ألاقيـه من غربـة الاسـلام في بلدي والله المستـعان (مع كون بلدي عربي مسلـم ) ولكـن غربـة الاسـلام فيـه موجودة لعدة أسباب قـد لا تخفـى عليـكم ..

جزاكـم الله خيـرًا موضوعٌ جميـل ورائعٌ حقـًا ..

----------


## محمد لطفي الدرعمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرًا جميعًا
اسمي محمد بن لطفي
وتكنيت بأبي حذيفة تيمنًا بحذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه
وذلك وأنا في المرحلة الأولى من الكلية حينما عرفت فضل التكني من حديث :((يا أبا عمير )) .
وعرفت فضل حذيفة رضي الله عنه الذي أشار على عثمان رضي الله عنه بجمع المصاحف 
وكفى أنه أمين سر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ودائمًا أذكر حديثه لإخواني : ((وكنت أسال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني )) .
والدرعمي نسبة إلى كلية دار العلوم بالقاهرة
تنبيه :
الاسم المركب ينسب إليه من مجموع جزئيه على وزن (فَعْلَلِي) بفتح أوله وثالثه وسكون ثانيه 
فنقول حضرمي من حضرموت
وعيشمي من عين شمس (منطقة في القاهرة)
أو عبشمي من عبد شمس
آسف للإطالة
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مبتدئة

مبتدئة .. في طلب العلم  .
 أسأله سبحانه  العون والتوفيق .

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........
جزاكم الله خيرا.
جزء من اسمي مستعار، وأنا اخترته لأنني أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يستخلصني لنفسه، فيكون سمعي وبصري ولساني وكل جوارحي وكل أقوالي وأفعالي وأفكاري وحتى خواطري وكل ذرة في جسمي وروحي ونفسي كلها لله تعالى ،  تأتمر بأوامره وتنتهي بنواهيه ،  وهكذا يتحقق معنى العبادة وأكون بحق      " أمة لله ".
ولكني بشر والبشر جبل على الخطأ،فتبقى هذه مجرد أمنية.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

السلام عليكم معشر الأحبةكنيتي ونسبتي حقيقيتان , أما الكنية فبأكبر أولادي وائل وله من العمر ثلاث عشرة سنة -وفقه الله وسائر اخوته إلى أرشد الأمور-, وأما النسبة فإلى الجزائرالغالية بلد المليون ونصف المليون شهيد -إن شاء الله وحرسها وسائر بلاد المسلمين من كل وفتنة وكيد وشرّ-
وأما الاسم ف( أحمد ).

----------


## العقل العربي

> في أثناء مشاركتي بمسابقة القرآن الكريم بمكة المكرمة التقيت شابا أفغانيا اسمه جهاد غلام رسول أحمد ونشأت بيننا علاقة مودة ومحبة في الله تعالى، حتى تواعدنا أن يسمي كل منا ابنه البكر باسم أخيه فأنا أسمي ابني جهاد وهو يسمي ابنه كمال.
> كان ذلك منذ 13 سنة تحديدا.
> وبقيت بيني وبينه رسائل عدة آخرها رسالة أرسلها لي أخوه ممتاز غلام رسول يعلمني أن أخاه قتل غازيا في سبيل الله نحسبه شهيدا إن شاء الله تعالى.. ولم يتزوج قط فما وفى لي بوعده في الدنيا ولعله يكون وفى به إذ أنكحه الله من الحور.(ابتسامة+د  عة).
> وأنا وفيت بوعدي في الدنيا وأسأل الله أن يحسن ختامنا
> فأنا أكنى بولدي جهاد واسمي كمال
> وأما الأثري فلا تخفى إن شاء الله.


بارك الله في هذه الأخوَة ونسأل الله أن يتقبله في الشهداء.

أخي جهاد...  لقد أثرت المواجع

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

لي توأم واسمه قريب من اسمي .
فتكنى بأبي همام وتكنيت بأبي الهمام .
حتى تكمل  :Smile:

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

أخوكم الفقيرُ أبو فهر وأبو بكر المحليّ نسبة إلى مدينة المحلة الكبرى بأرض الكنانة -حفظها الله وسائر بلاد المسلمين-.
وأرجو أن تقبلونى في هذا الملتقى المبارك متعلما ومستفيدا، وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه !

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
> أيها الأحبة:-
> الغالبية لهم اسماء في منتدانا الحبيب إما حقيقية (وإما) مستعارة ،وهي في الحقيقة جميلة 
> وموحية إلى معنى معين 
> السؤال هو: ما سبب هذه التسمية؟
> يحق للجميع المشاركة مع دعائنا لكم بالتوفيق


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أمّا أبو فهر فهكذا كناني أحد إخواني في الله، ولعله صار إلى هذا حيث رآني مكثرا من ذكر العلامة محمود شاكر لما له من فضل عظيم في الذود عن حياض لغة القرآن المجيد؛ فرحمه الله تعالى! ، وجعلنا وإياكم من الذابين عن هذه اللغة الشريفة نصرا لله ورسوله وعباده الصالحين.
وأما أبو بكر فكناني بها أخٌ حبيبٌ أيضا، وأكرم بها من كنية، وكان سبب هذا أنه رأى اسمي موافقا لاسمِ الإمام ابن المنذر صاحب الإجماع المشهور، واسمَ أبي موافقا لاسم أبيه-رحمه الله تعالى-، فكان أنْ كناني بكنية هذا الإمام أيضا حتى تكون ثلاثية عَلَمِيَّةً، ولعلكم الآن قد عرفتم اسم أخيكم عفا الله عنه!
وأحسن من هذا كله أنها كنية الصديق -رضي الله عنه-.

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

الحمد لله .......
معرفي : ياسين علوين المالكي، هو اسمي الحقيقي...
الإسم الكامل: ياسين أحمد العلوين..
و المالكي: نسبة إلى مذهب الإمام مالك-رحمه الله-
و أخوكم طالب بكلية الشريعة و القانون-جامعة القرويين السنة الأخيرة إن شاء الله.
و طالب بكلية الآداب-شعبة علم الاجتماع.. السنة الثانية.
المملكة المغربية..

----------


## جذيل

انا جذيل ... وما ادراك ما جذيل ..!
والجذل اصل الشجرة 
الالوكة له موقع في نفسي 
كل يوم ازوره ازداد قناعة بجهلي 
وحقارة في نفسي ..
وعلى كل حال 
بقي بقية المشرفين لم يتحفونا بشيء عنهم 
( ابتسامة )

----------


## محمد العيسى

> انا جذيل ... وما ادراك ما جذيل ..!
> والجذل اصل الشجرة 
> الالوكة له موقع في نفسي 
> كل يوم ازوره ازداد قناعة بجهلي 
> وحقارة في نفسي ..
> وعلى كل حال 
> بقي بقية المشرفين لم يتحفونا بشيء عنهم 
> ( ابتسامة )


حيا الله شيخنا جذيل ..والله إني أحبك في الله ياشيخ جذيل..

----------


## جذيل

> حيا الله ... جذيل ..والله إني أحبك في الله يا ... جذيل..


 احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه 
جمعنا الله واياك في دار كرامته 
على سرر متقابلين 
بقي ان تخبر ابو محمد والجميع عن :
اسمك وسنك وعنوانك ومقاس ( قزمتك ) وهذه يعرفها اخواننا المصريين ..!

----------

